# Sudden death



## f1fan

I just uncovered my cage and found both of my birds dead at the bottom of the cage. Any ideas what would cause this?. I have had them about 3/4 weeks and they seemed to be coming along very well. As I said any help / advice or similar experiences would be gratefully accepted


----------



## srtiels

Please....it is hard to guess what they died from. Take them to a vet and have a necropsy done, which will tell what they died from. 

Just a few thoughts....A friend had this happen several years ago. She washed the cage covering and used a string scented fabric softener. The smell was so strong that the birds into respiratory arrest and died.

Sudden deaths with healthy appearing birds are usually a result of something in the environment/house that can cause respiratory arrest....such as Teflon pans heated too high, spray air freasheners, scented candles, carbon monoxide...etc. To get peace of mind and answers get necropsys done. If you plan on getting another bird it would be good to know so that the cause of death to these 2 won't happen again.


----------



## rainfeather

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry. My heart just tore for you! Both? Hmmm, maybe it had to do with the environment like temperature, etc. Are they outside? Are there any bruises, cuts, slashes, feathers anywhere? Hopefully someone else can help you more but those are just a few ideas....

And I agree with srtiels about the necropsy.


----------



## sunnysmom

I am so sorry for your loss. How terrible. Like srtiels suggested, my guess would be it was something with the air- tefllon, etc. Were any windows open? It could be an outside air factor too, like pesticides, but the only way to know for sure would be to the necropsy done. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## f1fan

srtiels said:


> Please....it is hard to guess what they died from. Take them to a vet and have a necropsy done, which will tell what they died from.
> 
> Just a few thoughts....A friend had this happen several years ago. She washed the cage covering and used a string scented fabric softener. The smell was so strong that the birds into respiratory arrest and died.
> 
> Sudden deaths with healthy appearing birds are usually a result of something in the environment/house that can cause respiratory arrest....such as Teflon pans heated too high, spray air freasheners, scented candles, carbon monoxide...etc. To get peace of mind and answers get necropsys done. If you plan on getting another bird it would be good to know so that the cause of death to these 2 won't happen again.


 My wife and I have been going over what we did differently yesterday. She used a product called LA'S Awesome all purpose cleaner to get a stain out of the carpet. We are thinking it could be the fumes from that as we cover the birds at night and maybe there was an accumilation that couldn't escape. i've contacted the manufacturer for a list of contents and their opinion. Will post again when I know more. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## lperry82

Im so sorry for you loss


----------



## JaimeS

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## srtiels

* She used a product called LA'S Awesome all purpose cleaner to get a stain out of the carpet.*
--------------------------------

If this was the possible cause then please have a vet do a necropsy to confirm that it was. The reason why is because with a vet report you can encourage the manufacturer of this product to include a warning on their label. Such as if a user has birds to remove to a well ventilated area.


----------



## stevechurch2222

So sorry for your loss,hope you find the cause of death in your birds.


----------



## northernfog

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## mishkaroni

Oh, that's terribly heartbreaking and I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of life. I'm going to agree with srtiels and advise a necropsy. You'll never know the cause until then, and it's best if you can nail down for future reference or even to help us members here. It'll probably give you piece of mind, too. But it does sound like something caused by some fumes or something. :/ I lost some parakeets to teflon poisoning a few years back due to my fiances sister cooking without ventilating.


----------



## DyArianna

I'm not sure what the active ingredients are in that.. but it's listed as non-toxic, bio-degradable, has no bleach, ammonia, phosphorous, no acid. To me, this really doesn't sound like something that will have killed your birds unless it was just basically the strong smell of not being diluted properly. If the birds were really close to where she washed the carpet, maybe.. but I would also suggest the necropsy and explore more to make sure of what it was. 

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## JennyLynn

Sorry for your loss


----------

